# Looking to buy rares



## dolly_88 (May 15, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum so bear with me. I just started not long ago so I'm missing a lot of items. I would like to buy the following rares so that I can complete my collection. I would be very grateful if anyone is willing to sell them to me!!


----------

